# Danville Results



## Captain Morgan (May 15, 2005)

Raine's team got a couple of top 10's (EB's)



CHICKEN 
1 Carolina Rib King 
2 Pit Dog BBQers 
3 Pure and Sinful 
4 Hickory Knoll Cooking Team 
5 Tarheel Smokers 
6 Tater Bug 
7 Smokin Triggers 
8 Home on the Range BBQ 
9 Little Chef Pit Crew 
10 EB's BBQ 

RIBS 
1 Smokin Triggers 
2 Paradise Ridge 
3 Benders River City Cooking Team 
4 Hickory Stick BBQ 
5 Home on the Range BBQ 
6 Hickory Knoll Cooking Team 
7 Smokin Again in Porkaritaville 
8 Wild Bill BBQ 
9 Red White and Que 
10 Checkered Pig BBQ 

PORK 
1 Tarheel Smokers 
2 OD on the Barbecue 
3 Dr Bones II 
4 Red White and Que 
5 Pork n Bones 
6 Kilted Kilby 
7 Tater Bug 
8 Huckleberry's Smoke Therapy 
9 Home on the Range BBQ 
10 Little Ricky's 

BRISKET 
1 Smokin Triggers 
2 OD on the Barbecue 
3 Huckleberry's Smoke Therapy 
4 Hickory Knoll Cooking Team 
5 The Art of Boar 
6 Boothill BBQ 
7 Pig Me Cooking team 
8 Hickory Stick BBQ 
9 EB's BBQ 
10 Home on the Range BBQ 

GRAND CHAMPION 
Smokin Triggers 

RESERVE GRAND CHAMPION 
Hickory Knoll Cooking Team


----------



## ScottyDaQ (May 15, 2005)

Way to go Raine !
Can't wait for the pics !


----------



## Greg Rempe (May 15, 2005)

I C Raine up there a few times...GREAT JOB!!   =D>  =D>


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 15, 2005)

Good job Raine!


----------



## Finney (May 15, 2005)

Good job Raine.
And all others listed that might wonder by.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (May 16, 2005)

Congratulations Raine!


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 16, 2005)

well, what'd you do for anything butt?


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 16, 2005)

Congrats Richard!  Great showing with that many teams!


----------

